# Computer too hot



## Chawz1337 (Jun 1, 2010)

my Sony Vaio laptop (model VGN-SZ750N) always gets too hot and i think there is something wrong with the fan/cooling system. i play games alot so i usually have to keep it on for more than an hour. it has shut off a few times because of overheating. 
Cpu: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T8100 @ 2.10GHz 
Cpu Speed: 2.09 GHz 
Ram: 3.0 GB 
OS- Windows 7
Video Card- GeForce 8400M GS


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Try cleaning with some canned air. Laptops are for convenience and portability and are not designed for gaming.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

laptops are notorious for overheating because they are small and compact this is why the are really bad for gaming vene though some claim to be good for gaming.

With a desktop cleaning out the dust may be a once a month or longer requirement but with a laptop if I had one for gaming I would be doing it every week.


----------

